# Probleme de charnière sur PowerBook Titanium G4



## Chacha54 (25 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir...

Voila, je suis a la recherche de personne qui ont rencontre le meme probleme que moi... les charnieres du powerbook G4 Titanium... j'ai mon ecran qui risque de tomber d'une minute a l'autre!!!!!

donc je me suis rendu dans un apple store et on ma repondu qu'il fallait changer tout l'ecran de l'ordinateur... (devis: 540 euros)

cela fait beaucoup trop cher pour moi... je recherche quelqu'un qui peut m'aider a le changer moi même...

merci pour votre aide....


----------



## SadChief (26 Juin 2010)

Chacha54 a dit:


> Bonsoir...
> 
> Voila, je suis a la recherche de personne qui ont rencontre le meme probleme que moi... les charnieres du powerbook G4 Titanium... j'ai mon ecran qui risque de tomber d'une minute a l'autre!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Ceci pourrait t'aider.
Bon courage.


----------



## Chacha54 (26 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien.... je te tiens au courant... super sympa.


----------



## Chacha54 (27 Juin 2010)

(suite a mes petits problème de charnières sur mon PowerBook G4 Titanium...) 

Merci a SadChief, pour le liens que tu ma envoyer... j'ai bien suivi les différents opération et je me suis dis que c'est pas du tout évident ce type de réparation pour moi... je vais essayer de trouver un petit réparateur pas cher au alentour de paris ou en lorraine... qui puisse me faire ce type de réparation...

Chacha54


----------



## SadChief (28 Juin 2010)

Chacha54 a dit:


> (suite a mes petits problème de charnières sur mon PowerBook G4 Titanium...)
> 
> Merci a SadChief, pour le liens que tu ma envoyer... j'ai bien suivi les différents opération et je me suis dis que c'est pas du tout évident ce type de réparation pour moi... je vais essayer de trouver un petit réparateur pas cher au alentour de paris ou en lorraine... qui puisse me faire ce type de réparation...
> 
> Chacha54



Bonjour,

Désolé de n'avoir pu t'aider plus que ça...
Cherche un revendeur (pas un réparateur) agréé Apple, ils ont l'habitude de faire de petites interventions de ce type. Et ils ne sont pas chers du tout (j'en connais sur Montpellier - je peux t'en mettre en relation si tu veux).

Bonne journée et bonne chance.


----------



## Chacha54 (28 Juin 2010)

@SadChief...

Oui volontiers, je veux bien ces coordonnées... merci beaucoup 

chacha54


----------



## SadChief (28 Juin 2010)

Chacha54 a dit:


> @SadChief...
> 
> Oui volontiers, je veux bien ces coordonnées... merci beaucoup
> 
> chacha54



Bonsoir,

MP envoyé 

Sadchief


----------



## Chacha54 (28 Juin 2010)

merci beaucoup... je l'appel demain... merci encore

chacha54


----------

